# Walking??



## girl213 (Oct 18, 2008)

I did not find any old posts for this... Ruger loves to pull hard when we walk him! We thought ok we will just keep walking him and he will become use to it and stop... need less to say he hasn't. He is getting big fast and it is becomming harder to control him on walks. What do we do?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

A couple of questions.
How old is Ruger now?
Do you use a corrective collar?
Is he a food motivated learner?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I ask because there are many ways to obtain the same result. I use different tech. depending on the dog I am working with.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are great training collars and leashes that help with this. But all those work best with DOG classes!

The right leash, right collar (sized properly) and right trainer make all the difference! With the addition of the training skills we learn for the dog, and the socialization the pup gets (that we tend to REALLY mess up with on our own).


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Maggieroselee is indeed correct about classes. I would find one that is held in a larger area not in the small area of pet smart ect as it sounds like you are having some control issues and the space would benifit. Also find a class with a trainer that knows large dominant breeds and not one used to just training the little guys. If this is not your first dog you can teach healing quite easily most of the time with different techniques but with the same effect. Teaching healing with distraction is where the classes really help.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Remember that every step forward you take while the dog pulls REWARDS him for pulling- he gets to continue going forward! Along with a corrective collar and training classes, you can stand stock still when he starts to pull, then start moving in the opposite direction. Repeat when he pulls again. You won't get very far at first but he'll soon understand that if he wants to get anywhere, it will be on YOUR terms.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

We watch a show on TV called "At the end of my leash". One way he gets the dog to pay attention to you while walking is to loop the leash around your waste and then when the dog starts to pull, quickly turn in another direction. Do that every time. The goal is to teach the dog you are walking him. Eventually he'll clue in and you should be able to make a turn quickly with him adjusting so that the leash never gets pulled.

I could jog, make a sudden stop, turn around and start jogging again without feeling the pull on the lease. It's an awesome feeling of accomplishment.









Of course, you praise/treat when they are doing well.

Thor & Riggs didn't really pull but kept the leash 'taunt'. 1 hour of doing this technique (individually) made a world of difference. I can walk the boys with a loose leash now.

Keeping in mind, they are 3.5 yrs old and go on walks almost everyday so to 'fine tune' them was easy.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji didn't get that though I tried and tried. He's pretty stubborn and I think began to rely on the leash pop of me turning around as the signal to go the other way (and then he probably thought I was going crazy from all the funky direction changes!) He IS starting to understand with me talking to him upbeat, passing out treats when he's walking close, stopping when he's pulling, and after a session of sheepherding and learning about boundaries and what happens if he crosses mine, he is getting a lot better. Maybe I need to carry a training flag with me now. 



> Quote:Keeping in mind, they are 3.5 yrs old and go on walks almost everyday so to 'fine tune' them was easy.


I think that is key. Since walking does little for Renji, we're doing everything but walking (my fault for not making a point of walking for training). Did you start the above method when they were young or as adults? I can see this method working VERY well with a puppy.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMDid you start the above method when they were young or as adults? I can see this method working VERY well with a puppy.


The leash wrapped around the waist? Just this summer.

Problem with my boys is that they always (especially Thor) have to out do one another or be faster, so I think that's the main reason for the leash tautness on walks.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMRemember that every step forward you take while the dog pulls REWARDS him for pulling- he gets to continue going forward! Along with a corrective collar and training classes, you can stand stock still when he starts to pull, then start moving in the opposite direction. Repeat when he pulls again. You won't get very far at first but he'll soon understand that if he wants to get anywhere, it will be on YOUR terms.


This is pretty close to what I recommend. I'd omit both the training collar (flat collar works just fine) and walking the opposite direction. Just stop. One thing to be prepared for -- your first few days or week of walking you will go for long walks over a very short distance! Remember to reward a slack leash or a return to your side (or both if you chose) - at least with "Good Dog!" if not with both the praise and a tasty treat along with Moving Forward. 

If you are consistent in this, you will be amazed. 

I had to chuckle a bit at my neighbor who was having a hard time walking her young lab. She said "If I have treats there's no problem." Uhhh so then carry treats! The moral here - reward your dog with something he values. And watch that you don't reward the wrong behavior.


----------



## girl213 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea the only thing we have not tried is carrying treats... maybe that would help! Ruger is a year and a half... he is full of energy! We have taken him on walks since he was 8 months! When we go on walks we tell him good boy when is doing good and when cars drive by we tell him sit and wait. As for corrective collars, we have never used one to walk past dogs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:Yea the only thing we have not tried is carrying treats... maybe that would help!


It sure would! Start with heavy rewarding at first, then wean to less frequent rewards. Take along some really high value treats to reward good behavior even during high distraction.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RugerI did not find any old posts for this...


Really? No one here has ever asked a question about their dog pulling when walked? Or how to make a dog heel?









There are so many threads that re-hatch the same issue. People love to talk about this. I am sure you will get many ideas on how to get your dog to heel.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's taken him 1 1/2 yrs to learn to pull you on a walk







so I'm thinking the dog classes should teach him a new way in less than 4 months!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I second the dog classes!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer. you could read some books on dog training or buy some dvd's. does Ruger have any training? how much time do you spend training him?? my boy is 16 months old. he heels beautifull off the leash. he walks right beside you. if dogs, bikers, joggers, or horses pass by he holds his position. when my GF and i are walking side by side, hand in hand he's right between us. when we stop he stops. i put him on the leash and he walks in front of me or us. he doesn't pull but he's at the leash end. funny huh?? he was rarely on a leash as a puppy. two months ago we started to teach him to heel when he's walking with both us. i just started to teach him to heel when he's on the leash. when we're walking down the street he stops at all corners and waits for a command to cross the street. he's also taught to stay on the sidewalk and not to go into the street. i'll teach my dog to heel before you teach your dog to heel, starting today. go-go-go!!!!


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

> Quote: I'd omit both the training collar (flat collar works just fine) and walking the opposite direction.


I wouldn't recommend a flat collar for someone who is new to training. Twice I have had incidents with flat collars. They are pretty tough to tighten enough that they are escape proof in a pinch. If something intense happens that you aren't expecting.. cat, squirrel, dog attacking out of nowhere.. a dog can back out of one in an instant. I'd use a martingale collar if you aren't comfortable in a choke chain. You don't need to use a choke chain or martingale to 'choke' but it will tighten instead of allowing a dog head to just slip through at least.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Martingales are wonderful, mum has a wiggly, slightly fearful at times, six month old. Uses the martingale when we are out socializing pupper, not overly corrective but great to prevent a panicked leash escape.


----------

